# 7 Pt Elk Swimming



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had these photos e-mailed to me...said it was a 7PT elk swimming in Flaming Gorge...unknown the date of the photos or if it's even Flaming Gorge. Still the same neat to photograph nature in their settings. :wink: :wink:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Great shots 8)


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the same pics sent to me....they said it was from Coeur 'd Alene Lake in Idaho.....either way it is a nice bull!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a awesome pic. Would have been cool to see in real life. We were up at the Gorge last year & saw this little buck swimming across the bay. He had swam about a mile across in the place where we were at. Funny thing is he was actually moving faster than we were in the boat while we were trolling


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Back home in Puget Sound I have seen blacktail deer swim from island to island.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Those pictures have been around for awhile. It's one that the elk was in 4-5 different states and different lakes. Great elk though.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was trolling there last August, I noticed a heard of deer on Kingfishier Island. How did they get there?? They must have swam across. Did not know that deer and elk were such good swimmers!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Never have seen an elk swimming in the Gorge, but a few years ago while camping in Jarvis Canyon, we had a Bighorn sheep swim from across the bay right over to where our boat was beached. That was kind of cool. I think my parents have a picture somewhere (35 mm) I'll have to see if I can dig it out.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My grandpa used to tell us stories of deer, elk and moose swimming across Fish Lake. I always thought it would be fun to see something like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Doesn't look like the Gorge. Still really cool pics 8) Never seen those before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

My guess is Northwest somewhere. Looks a lot like the temperate rain forest type of vegetation and what not. Probably a Roosevelt judging by body size and antler mass...

That's my guess.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Probably a Roosevelt judging by body size and antler mass...


+1


----------

